# Müssen Pläne in Schaltschrank?



## maxi (3 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche gerade in VDE und Din etc. ob es eine Regelung gibt wo den die Stromlaufpläne gelagert sein müssen, bzw. ob es hier überhaupt ein "müssen" gibt.

Bei so guten Schaltschrankbauern wie euch wird doch mir sicherlich jemand die VDE, Din oder EC dafür sagen wollen.

Grüsse


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

Hallo

Genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen aber ich meine das Orginal in die Werkstatt und eine Kopie in den Schrank.


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen aber ich meine das Orginal in die Werkstatt und eine Kopie in den Schrank.


 
Danke BodyKra,
ja so ist das auch nomal. 
Wie ist das jedoch wenn man pro Ebene einen Schrank mit den Schaltplänen macht? Dann hätte der Prüfer bei Änderungen, sprich geänderte Seiten austauschen, gleich alles auf einer Stelle. 
ansonsten kann meist eh jeder mit Notebook auf die Pläne zugreiffen.


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Danke BodyKra,
> ja so ist das auch nomal.
> Wie ist das jedoch wenn man pro Ebene einen Schrank mit den Schaltplänen macht? Dann hätte der Prüfer bei Änderungen, sprich geänderte Seiten austauschen, gleich alles auf einer Stelle.
> ansonsten kann meist eh jeder mit Notebook auf die Pläne zugreiffen.


 
Wie meinst du das denn genau mit den Ebenen????


----------



## zotos (3 September 2007)

Bei uns sind immer 3 Schaltpläne (in Papierform) im Lieferumfang. Wo der Kunde die Lagert ist "uns" eigentlich schnurz.


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das denn genau mit den Ebenen????


 
Stockwerke, bzw. Zonen.
Stell dir ein riesiges Mehrstöckiges Gebäude vor in der für die Produktion auch Wasser, Dampf, Lauge, Säure etc. etc. et.c hergestellt werden muss. Dann die Produktion über viele Ebenen und danach Kühlung und Abfüllumng usw.
Oder stell es dir ganz grob ma wie ein 8 Stöckiges Coca-Caola Werk vor und davon dann viele aneinander


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei uns sind immer 3 Schaltpläne (in Papierform) im Lieferumfang. Wo der Kunde die Lagert ist "uns" eigentlich schnurz.


 
Zotos weisst du den da eine Din oder VDE zufällig dazu?


----------



## zotos (3 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zotos weisst du den da eine Din oder VDE zufällig dazu?



Nee echt nicht. Die dreifache Ausführung steht so im Pflichtenheft bei unseren Kunden. Ich vermute das der Lagerort nicht definiert ist.


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

dann kommt die 3 ausführung bestimmt ins büro der Technischen Leiters.

zu @MAXI   so ähnlich ist bei uns das auch nur nicht in den riesigen Umfang.da ist in jedem Schaltschrank sein Schaltplan. Nur das Heute niemant mehr zeit hat alle Pläne zu ändern. Wäre das dann nicht besser nur ein Ausdruck für den Schaltschrank??? Ändern via Datei ist doch besser oder???


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2007)

Hallo Maxi,
ich hatte vor vielen Jahren das Thema mal bei meinem letzten Brötchengeber. Dort war das ein Thema im Zusammenhang mit der Zertifizierung nach 700x. Genaue Vorschrift weiß ich nicht mehr, aber da hatte es geheissen. dass der Lagerort der Unterlagen einfach nur festgelegt sein musste. Wir hatten damals zusätzlich auch noch die Pläne in Aktenschränken der jeweiligen Schalträume gehabt und als zentralen Sammelort das TB. Entscheidend war allerdings nur "Position muss festgelegt sein". Eine Vorgabe oder feste Regelung gab es aber nicht ...


----------



## repök (3 September 2007)

In den Schaltschrank müssen keine Pläne. Es ist nur gut wenn man sie wiederfindet.


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

*oh je...*

Stellt man sich das mal vor. Fehlersuche ohne Schaltplan ist bestimmt lustig


----------



## zotos (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Stellt man sich das mal vor. Fehlersuche ohne Schaltplan ist bestimmt lustig



Die meisten Fehler sind ja auch im Schaltplan ;o)

Aber ehrlich es ging um darum ob es eine Vorschrift dazu gibt. Das  es Sinn macht die Schaltpläne zur Hand zuhaben steht sicher außer Frage.


----------



## repök (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Stellt man sich das mal vor. Fehlersuche ohne Schaltplan ist bestimmt lustig


 
Das unterscheidet den Experten vom Anfänger


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

Auch die besten Experten sind hilflose Babys ohne Plan

zu @zotos Auch schlimm ist es wenn nichts geändert wird im Schaltplan nicht mal die kleinste Kleinigkeit. Kostet unmengen Zeit die Suche....


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

Ich kahm eben auf den Brainstorm die Pläne auf die HMI`s aufzuspielen, da können die auch flink übers Netz aktualisiert werden *lach*


----------



## repök (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Auch die besten Experten sind hilflose Babys ohne Plan


 
Einfach nur Falsch.


----------



## Steve81 (3 September 2007)

Also bei uns sind alle Pläne in einem extra Raum und dort nach Anlagennummern (ca.80 Anlagen) sortiert. Das sie in diesem Raum sind steht aber glaube ich nirgends.



BodyKra schrieb:


> Auch die besten Experten sind hilflose Babys ohne Plan


Lieber keinen Schaltplan als kein PG. 
Also beim Fehlersuchen brauche ich nur selten Schaltpläne, meist ist das Beobachten mit PG aufschlussreicher. Eine Leitung kann man noch nachverfolgen, aber wenn einmal eine Schrittkette nicht mehr weiterläuft bringt einem ein Schaltplan eher wenig.
Ich suche Fehler mit PG ca.95% mit Schaltplan ca.5%.
Am aller nützlichsten ist aber immer noch ein Bediener der sich an seiner Anlage gut auskennt und einem sage kann was nicht geht.


----------



## jabba (3 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei uns sind immer 3 Schaltpläne (in Papierform) im Lieferumfang. Wo der Kunde die Lagert ist "uns" eigentlich schnurz.


 
Ja, die Kunden hab ich auch.

Aber von meinen Plänen , kommt nie was im Schaltschrank an, also drucke ich noch einen für den Schaltschrank, und leg den selber rein.

Wahrscheinlich sitzt da irgendwo ein "Würstchen" der sich denkt:
Die schicken mir immer drei Sätze, also zwei in den Reiswolf, ich brauch nur einen.

Es hat auch lange gedauert, die Kunden zu überzeugen auf einen Softwareausdruck zu verzichten, es ist Zeit auch die Hardware mal zu überdenken.
Ich muss meist auch die Original EPLAN-Dateien mitliefern, und ein PDF, warum dann noch Papier?

Die VDE sagt nur das dokumentiert werden muss, und nicht wo der Schaltplan liegen muss. Nur die Verfügbarkeit für den Kunden muss gewährleistet sein. Ich stelle mal die Frage, wie oft habt Ihr an der Maschinen einen Pneumatik oder Hydraulikplan vorgefunden ?

Bei den verteilten Anlagen erstelle ich die Pläne direkt nach Anlage und Ort, es gibt bis zur Abnahme nur einen Plan, erst ab der Abnahme drucke ich einen für die "Ebenen" , wenn diese gross genug sind. 

Als Fazit ist zu sehen, die Dokumentation muss in Anzahl des Kundenwunsches geliefert werden, ob dieser einen Auszug in den Schaltschrank legt, ist Sache des Kunden,


----------



## Tobi P. (3 September 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Einfach nur Falsch.



Das dachte ich auch mal. Dann stand ich vor ner defekten Bandsteuerung ohne irgendwelche Unterlagen und hab mich gefragt, was mir die Anlage mit  der Fehlermeldung H1 wohl mitteilen will   Nach drei Stunden Sucherei und Nachvollzieherei war dann der defekte Sensor gefunden und ausgetauscht - ne Sache, die mit Schaltungsunterlagen in zehn Minuten erledigt gewesen wäre  :twisted: 

Aber zum Thema: Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ein exakter Lagerort definiert ist. Die Pläne müssen lediglich irgendwo vorhanden sein und das ist erfahrungsgemäß meistens da, wo keiner danach suchen würde 
Für Anlagen, in denen öfter mal ne Störung auftritt oder die ein wenig kryptische Meldungen produzieren, habe ich aber immer einen Satz Pläne oder zumindest ne Erläuterung der Fehlermeldungen im Auto und auf dem Notebook.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ybbs (4 September 2007)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Ich suche Fehler mit PG ca.95% mit Schaltplan ca.5%.


Örks.. Das spricht nicht unbedingt für die Software... Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass es Dein Job ist Software zu optimieren statt Hardwaredefekte zu beheben.

Zum Thema: Mir ist keine Norm bekannt, die vorschreibt wo die Doku zu lagern hat. Am liebsten ist mir eine Lagerung im Schaltschrank, da findet man sie dann zumindest wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 September 2007)

Hallo,

und WENN man sie braucht, braucht man sie schnell  

Ich denke auch, daß der Steve81 nicht unbedingt Instandhalter ist  


MfG


----------



## TommyG (4 September 2007)

100%ack

Bei 'uns' gibts die Pläne als Paperware für die Unterlagen, dann als PDf auf CD und nen Exemplar im Schaltschrank.

Auf den 'Trips' haben wir als Programmierer den Plan auf dem Laptop dabei. Die Kollegen der 'gröberen' Technik sind da auf die mitgenommene Paperware bzw die Kundenunterlagen angewisen. Vorteil bei uns ist, das bis auf absolute Ausnahmen unser System gleich bleibt, also A1600 M1 bleibt immer der eine Motor...

'Damals' Großbetrieb, da waren die Pläne nach Verteilungen geordnet in einem zentralen Kasten im Schaltraum. Dort wurde jede Änderung dukumentiert, mit Pb- Stift im Plan vor Ort eingetragen und die Info an den Techniker weitergegeben. 1x im Monat wurde dann mit 1- 5 kg Papier der gesamte Betrieb geupdatet...

Leider hat der zuständige Meister den Bereich gewechselt, so wird mittlerweile da ein übles Chaos herrschen..

Das heißt: eine Standard- Zeichnung, der Rest is Hoffen, Wissen und Suchen. als externer E- Wachen- Elektriker bist Du da auf den 8. sinn angewisen.

Aso, wichtig: Nur Klappertechnik, mit PG bist du genauso gekniffen...


BTT: 
Vorschriften gibt da wohl keine, aber vieeele 'perfeckte'  Methoden...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (4 September 2007)

Wir lagern die Pläne als aufgeweickten und zerflederten Papierhaufen in den versifften Schaltschränken ,wenn einer verschwindet gibt es eben keinen mehr,da die meist unfähige/inkompetente Herstellerfirma längst in Konkurs gegagen ist,oder sich weigert weiterhin Support zu leisten. 

Und man darf sich alles aus den Fingern saugen......

So schon bei einigen von unseren ach so tollen Scheißmaschinen passiert.

Das Änderungen in alle Pläne eingetragen werden ist sowieso ein Wunschtraum.(wird sowieso meist nur mit dem Kuli reingekritzelt)

Und: Nein ich arbeite nicht in einem 3.Welt Land....... 

Welcher Iso-Norm unsere E-Pläne Verwaltung entspricht weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## zotos (4 September 2007)

[OT]Auf der Baustelle:
Ein Kollege (begeisterter Zeitungsleser) sprach in die runde beim Frühstück nichts ist älter als die Zeitung von gestern (da er gerade keine aktuelle zur Hand hatte). Darauf hin ein anderer Kollege (Elektriker) doch der Schaltplan von heute Morgen... und grinst mich frech an (der Hund!).
[/OT]


----------



## nade (4 September 2007)

Mhm... also wie schon gesagt, sollte die Anlage dokumentiert werden, nur ein Exemplar allein im Schaltschrank ist "Futter" für Schaltplanvaschdoppler...
Also bei "kleineren" Anlagen mag es mit Gehirnschmalz bei der Fehlersuche machbar sein, nur bei verketteten Anlagen denke ich mir mal würde das etwas argh heavy werden. Oft reicht aber auch ein guter Maschinenführer, der sagen kann, was die Maschine macht, und welcher Schritt der Letzte war, und welcher folgen sollte.
OK, das macht einen "alten Hasen" aus, er kann sich in "seine" Anlage/Anlagen reinversetzen und weiß welche Bauteile oft kaputt gehen, oder halt nötig sind für den Ablauf.


----------



## Tobi P. (4 September 2007)

Auch bei kleineren Anlagen kann es ohne Pläne schon zu Problemen kommen. Stell dir vor, du stehst vor einem Schaltschrank, sollst nen simplen Sensor - z.b. ne Lichtschranke - anschliessen und dich grinst ne Hutschiene mit sechzig Reihenklemmen an. Woher weisst du dann, wo du den Wechsler deiner Lichtschranke auflegen musst (was ja eigentlich ne Sache von einer Minute wäre)?


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Marco D. (5 September 2007)

Guten Morgen,
die Frage nach dem Lagerort von Schaltplänen etc. hat für uns der Verband der Sachversicherer geklärt. Sollte ein Schaltschrank abbrennen, und es stellt sich heraus,daß Pläne im Schrank waren,erlischt der Versicherungsschutz.

bis dahin
Marco


----------



## maxi (5 September 2007)

Wir hatten früher als ich noch Betriebstechniker war, Terminals oder eigene Schlatschränke bei den Anlagen in denen die Schaltschränke waren. Da hatten wir allerdings Platz und ich war dafür zuständig.
Änderungen wurden da imemr per Bleistift mit Datum und Kürzel eingezeichnet und Reih um habe ich so alle 3 Monate die Pläne aktualisiert.

Bei alten Schaltplänen zu denen es keine weiteren Unterlagen gibt kann ich nur den heissen Tip geben WSCad oder Elcad zu besorgen und neue Anlegen. Sollte der mal ganz weg sein kostet die komßplette Erstellung manchmal mehr als ein kleines ElCad.


Es ist irgendwie komisch das es in unseren Bürokratenmühlen keine Bestimmung zu der AUfbewahrung der Schaltpläne gibt. Bzw. nichts dazu ob diese im Schaltschrank sein müssen.


----------



## Steve81 (8 September 2007)

ybbs schrieb:


> Örks.. Das spricht nicht unbedingt für die Software... Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass es Dein Job ist Software zu optimieren statt Hardwaredefekte zu beheben.


 
Hallo, ich such nicht Fehler in der Software sondern mit der Software. Bleibt eine Anlage bei irgendeinem Schritt in der Schrittkette stehen, kann ich im Programm sehen welche Bedingung zum weiterlaufen fehlt. Ein Schaltplan bringt mir da nichts.




Sockenralf schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, daß der Steve81 nicht unbedingt Instandhalter ist


 
Doch, ist er!
Allerdings gehört die Optimierung von Anlagen auch zu meinen Aufgaben.


----------



## zotos (8 September 2007)

[OT]


Steve81 schrieb:


> ...
> Bleibt eine Anlage bei irgendeinem Schritt in der Schrittkette stehen, kann ich im Programm sehen welche Bedingung zum weiterlaufen fehlt. Ein Schaltplan bringt mir da nichts.
> ...
> Allerdings gehört die Optimierung von Anlagen auch zu meinen Aufgaben.



Bei dem geschilderten Fall liegt doch die Optimierung auf der Hand. Bei den meisten Schritten kann man doch sagen wie lange diese maximal Dauern dürfen und dann gibt man eine Fehlermeldung aus die, die Fehlende Weiterschaltbedingung an den Bediener meldet. Dann braucht man gleich viel seltener ein PG.

Ist das nicht schon Standard? 
[/OT]


----------



## Steve81 (8 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> 
> Bei dem geschilderten Fall liegt doch die Optimierung auf der Hand. Bei den meisten Schritten kann man doch sagen wie lange diese maximal Dauern dürfen und dann gibt man eine Fehlermeldung aus die, die Fehlende Weiterschaltbedingung an den Bediener meldet. Dann braucht man gleich viel seltener ein PG.
> ...


 
Schön wärs wenn es da einen Standard gäbe. 
Also ich erlebs immer wieder, dass Automaten ohne aufschlussreiche oder ganz ohne Fehlermeldung stehen bleiben. Oft heist es dann z.B. nur Taktzeitstörung Station XY. 
Hat man den Fehler dann gefunden, wird natürlich eine Meldung programmiert.


----------



## ybbs (8 September 2007)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich such nicht Fehler in der Software sondern mit der Software.


Was ich meinte: Ich könnte Deine Aussage nachvollziehen wenn Du Software entwanzt bzw. Anlagen optimierst. Da sich die 95% aber auf den "normalen" Instandhaltungsbereich beziehen, hat die Software noch Optimierungspotenzial. (um's mal vorsichtig zu formulieren  ) 

In dem Bereich in dem ich tätig bin, ist es seit mind. 10 (fast schon 15) Jahren Stand der Technik, dass Ablaufstörungen so diagnostiziert werden das der Maschinenführer oder zumindest der Instandhalter das Problem lokaliseren können. Bei "sichtbaren Bewegungen" funktioniert das auch ziemlich gut. Daher war ich von den 95% doch etwas irritiert...


----------



## funkdoc (9 September 2007)

ich will den plan in digitaler form am panel ....verdammt nochmal
alle änderungen inklusive... mit benutzername und grund der änderung

grüsse


----------



## Steve81 (10 September 2007)

ybbs schrieb:


> Was ich meinte: Ich könnte Deine Aussage nachvollziehen wenn Du Software entwanzt bzw. Anlagen optimierst. Da sich die 95% aber auf den "normalen" Instandhaltungsbereich beziehen, hat die Software noch Optimierungspotenzial. (um's mal vorsichtig zu formulieren  )
> 
> In dem Bereich in dem ich tätig bin, ist es seit mind. 10 (fast schon 15) Jahren Stand der Technik, dass Ablaufstörungen so diagnostiziert werden das der Maschinenführer oder zumindest der Instandhalter das Problem lokaliseren können. Bei "sichtbaren Bewegungen" funktioniert das auch ziemlich gut. Daher war ich von den 95% doch etwas irritiert...


 
Ja, ihr habt schon recht, 95% hört sich viel an. Ich hab damit auch nur Störungen gemeint, bei deren Ursachenfindung und Behebung man auch wirklich ein Hilfsmittel benötigt.

Häufig beginnt man die Fehlersuche ja ohne Hilfsmittel (auser HMI und Anlagenbediener der den Ablauf seiner Maschine hoffentlich kennt),
dadurch findet man natürlich schon die meisten Fehler. z.B. defekter Zylinderschalter.

Falls man so den Fehler allerdings nicht findet (was leider auch immer wieder vorkommt), braucht man halt PG oder Schaltplan als Hilfsmittel und da hilft mir meistens das PG eher als ein Schaltplan.


----------



## maxi (10 September 2007)

Es lässt sich natürlich falls ein gutes HMI vorhanden ist eine klasse und expliziete Fehelrauswertung, gerade bei Schritketten,  programmieren. 

Jedcoh wird es selten vom Service erwünscht und auch für die anlagen ralisiert. Der Grund hierfür ist einfach das die Fehlerdiagnose zu einfach wird. Jeder Betreiber, Mechaniker etc. könnte dann Reperaturen oder Diagnosen vornhemen. Jemand dessen Aufgabe der Sevice bzw. Stärungsbeseitigunfg ist würde sich damit selbst den Ast ansägen.

Als Porgrammierer verdient man klar ein paar Eurochen mehr für ein extra Tool bzw. mehr arbeit. Jedoch ist zu bedenken ob daran nicht ein ansich für die Anlage sehr wichtiger Job hängt.


----------



## IceBear (13 September 2007)

*Pläne.... wer schreibt der bleibt*

Also ich kenn das allgemein so: ein Satz Pläne in's 1. Feld, am besten noch in eine "Tasche" (wird von innen an die Schaltschranktür montiert), ein Satz in die falls vorhandene Elektrowerkstatt ein Plan in's falls vorhandene Archiv (macht heutzutage fast keiner mehr) und auf jeden Fall die Pläne auf CD gebrannt....


----------

